# Neighbor (the pole smoker with the Prius) Took His Obama Yard Signs Down Today



## Warrior102 (Nov 3, 2012)

Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 3, 2012)

I am happy to report that most around here didn't bother putting Obama signs up in the first place.    The houses that had them in 2008 didn't show support this time.    Lots of Romney signs in northern Iowa and Minnesota.    Maybe change is in the air.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Turned you down...didn't he?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.



Desperate cries in the dark...when I see them, they make me chuckle.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...





What is it with Republicans and these gay fantasies of there's.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.



Who helped you think of that one?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



There
Their
They're


----------



## California Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



Who helped you think of that one?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm lib with nutz and a job, so blow it out ur azz.


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I'm lib with nutz and a job, so blow it out ur azz.



Agreed


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'd ask you the same thing again but the answer is obvious. You stole your idea from this "no nuts and no job" liberal. Good for you.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...



Naah.. we had an exciting threesome...it was a real sausage fest....u mad?


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Glad you are coming out of the closet little man.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Whats wrong with gay...how come you never talk about hetero fantasies? Are you a homophobe?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 3, 2012)

I haven't seen one single Obama sign here.. Today I did calls for the Romney campaign and only person refused to say who she voted for which most likely meant she was a lib.. EVERY SINGLE caller said they had already voted, or would be voting for Romney.. IT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.



Well you got your wish - a nut job with no nuts describes you rather well.


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I am just happy you came out of the closet little man


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I haven't seen one single Obama sign here.. Today I did calls for the Romney campaign and only person refused to say who she voted for which most likely meant she was a lib.. EVERY SINGLE caller said they had already voted, or would be voting for Romney.. IT WAS AWESOME!



Do you really think anyone believes your horse shit?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 3, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



Since when are girls suppose to sport nuts?? Oh , we get it.. your chicks all tote a dick huh?


----------



## Liberal (Nov 3, 2012)

Welp.

That's it, pretty empirical evidence that Romney won. some guy that live on Warblers street took a sign down. 

I guess all of the local politicians lost here too, they have already took their signs down too.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 3, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



Like they said in the DOI, we find these truths self evident.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...



You didnt answer the question.


----------



## Liberal (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Glad to see LGS still likes to show her embarrassing side around here.

Aren't you tired of looking like a retard to everyone? 

Fucking moron.


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 3, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Welp.
> 
> That's it, pretty empirical evidence that Romney won. some guy that live on Warblers street took a sign down.
> 
> I guess all of the local politicians lost here too, they have already took their signs down too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 3, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Welp.
> ...



Four smileycons?? REALLY? Talk about a peter puffer. You're a DUMBAZZ and look like one.. You can't spell worth a shit and you speak some God-forsaken pig latin BULLSHIT that no one gets.. Pathetic.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...


I am SOO looking forward to Wednesday...


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 3, 2012)

This afternoon, pole smoker was sighted scraping his Obama/Biden stickers off his Prius too. 
Sad. Very sad.
It's is as if he knows the end of the lovefest is near. 

Fuck... I knew that months ago. 

Adios Barry Hussein! Sotero. Whatever the fuck your name was.


----------



## konradv (Nov 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I think the reaction would be "not surprised"!


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.



Because it's common knowledge that being jobless is the easiest way to own a Prius, they're just giving them away.


----------



## konradv (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...



Not everyone knows Texican.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> This afternoon, pole smoker was sighted scraping his Obama/Biden stickers off his Prius too.
> Sad. Very sad.
> It's is as if he knows the end of the lovefest is near.
> Gi
> ...



I assume then that Sandy didn't hit your part of the state hard.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...



Methinks the retarded woman doth protest too much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.



I haven't seen as many except for today. In a heavily populated black neighborhood I saw four, with one Romney sign.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

konradv said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You love the gays, i bet you want a tape


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



Yep it only takes ten uears to earn the digference in cost with gas savings.... a real bargain

Snd how do you know a liberal didnt give him one?  Ih wait liberals dont give to charity or use their own money.   Good call


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Sometimes it's better to just not reply if you've really got nothing good to say.


----------



## Samson (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.





I've always considered you nut-less by design, not by choice.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Truth hurts, but it also sets you free


----------



## Samson (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.
> ...



I just got back from Boulder, CO, liberal stronghold: Very Few Political signs; certainly no visible outpouring of support for Obama.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



If pretending that you did anything to counter my statement makes you feel better about yourself, go ahead and take it, I insist. 

Now run along.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah, reality

Colorado   President Obama 1.0    8 polls, 5 Obama 2 Romney, one tie

Florida    Governor Romney  1.4   10 polls, 6 Romney, 3 Obama, one tie

Iowa    President Obama   2.0   5 polls, 3 Obama, 2 Romney

Michigan   President Obama   3.5   4 polls, 3 Obama, one tie

Nevada   President Obama   2.7    6 polls, all Obama

New Hampshire   President Obama  1.8   5 polls, 4 Obama, one Romney

North Carolina   Governor Romney  3.8   5 polls, 3 Romney, 2 tie

Ohio   President Obama  2.9   11 polls, 10 Obama, one tie

Pennsylvania   President Obama  4.6   5 polls, all Obama

Virginia   Governor Romney  0.5      8 polls,   3 Romney, 3 Obama 2 tie

Wisconsin   President Obama   5.4   5 polls, 4 Obama, one tie

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map

*This does not have the apperance of a Romney win at all.*


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.



Me too....not a whole lotta "enthusiasm" for Doh!bama this time......I guess the "hope-a-dope" wore off.....


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Ah, reality
> 
> Colorado   President Obama 1.0    8 polls, 5 Obama 2 Romney, one tie
> 
> ...



Sorry Old Socks, Electoral reality starts Tuesday.  This ^^^ is what is known as succor and comfort FROM reality......


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2012)

Pasco08 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




I dunno but they are always talking about the government shoving things down their throat.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, reality
> ...



You mean like trying to determine who's winning by counting yard signs?


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



LOL! Can there be anything worse than a pole smoker with a Prius? Was it pink or, just all colors of the rainbow?


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I'd have a lot more faith in yard signs,  than in polls with D +7 samples.....but that's just how I roll.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...





So like I put in bold, "succor and comfort FROM reality".


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 3, 2012)

Why is Warrior stalking his "pole smoking" neighbor?


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

aaronleland said:


> Why is Warrior stalking his "pole smoking" neighbor?



Because he has a hard-on for people that get good gas-mileage.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Fuck you.  No offense.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Let's make this simple Bob.   Do you think the Democrats will have a 7% advantage in turnout this election? If you do, then Obama should win easily......


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I'm not trying to argue that any polls are indicative of what's to come on Tuesday, I'm trying to argue that counting yard signs is very comparable to what you feel is so unrealistic. 

I know that's how you roll, but that doesn't make it practical.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Why are you obsessed with your neighbor's sex life?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2012)

A piece by Warrior:

Why Do All These Homosexuals Keep Sucking My *&*&? | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

I've pointed out the Democrats weren't wasting money on distributing yard signs this year, and in response gotten a fantasy about how people bought their own yard signs. Um, no. The normal way to get them was to ask for them from the local party office. Yes, you can shell out $20 to buy your own yard sign, but few people did so. Yard signs are a little bit useful in local campaigns for getting name recognition out there, but they're pointless, annoying, and a waste of money for high-profile campaigns.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I live in Southern California Bob. I do business all over So-Cal and particularly the west side of LA - Obama's most raving fans live here.  In 2008 there were bumper stickers and yard signs all over the place -  you could feel the momentum- it was palatable. 

Today, I never see an Obama yard sign, and the few bumper stickers I do see are from 2008 and have scratch marks from trying to be removed.....The shine is off the apple, Obama has a record now.   


What I do see are lots and lots of Romney yard signs and bumper stickers- even in West Hollywood and Santa Monica! 

Does that mean Obama will lose California? Nope. He'll still win California, but he won't win it with 61% like he did in 2008.  He'll get around 51--52%.....a minimum of 8-10 point drop.  


Obama's in deep trouble and only the most self delusional ideologues disagree.....


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...



My bet is it's because pole smoker probably doesn't keep in his own bedroom, what's supposed to be kept in his own bedroom. But, instead, is flaunted about like it's supposed to be everyone else's business.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I know I keep my Prius and Obama signs in my bedroom.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



You base less signs now than in 2008 on a disapproval by voters, and there's probably some truth to that. At the same time it's likely that the incumbent voting base isn't as fired up as the group that's attempting to regain policy control. 

I'm sure there are variables all over the place that explain what it means, and despite your attempts to dissuade me, I still think you're sounding a little delusional.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



around here i just see Loretta Sanchez and this guy named.....Phat Boi.....i kid you not....


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Seriously, this board has more than enough idiots as is.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

aaronleland said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What does keeping your Prius and Obama signs in your bedroom got to do with keeping your sexuality and sexual preferences in your own bedroom? I didn't say anything about anyone keeping their Prius and Obama signs in their bedroom.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.
> ...



was that were the only White guy lived?..........


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



Warrior didn't say anything about him flaunting his sexuality either. He somehow equated a Prius and Obama signs with pole smoking though. Either it is another Warrior gay fantasy or he is peeking through his neighbor's windows.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

aaronleland said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



The issue is Warbler has difficulty refraining from fellatio references in the majority of his posts.


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.



it's good to have goals.

you've got the nut job part nailed.

now you can work on being a conservative, instead of a republican hack.


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2012)

Warbler said:
			
		

> Wish the queer would give me a shot.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, you were just one too many...right?


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



no, that would be you.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



You really didn't need to go with the most obvious reply to my statement, or did you?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



nope. but please carry on taking credit for shit you didn't do... it's a liberal thing.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

aaronleland said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



LOL! You're really quite slow...aren't you? Since Warrior knows he's a pole smoker? It's clear pole smoker flaunts his sexuality around like it's everyone's business and it's only your fantasy that someone peeks through anyone's window. No one needs to peek through a homo's window to know they're a homo in most instances. They've essentially got it stamped on their forehead. "Hey, look at me...I'm gay! Isn't it neat?"


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

^ Thinks about this a lot, evidently.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



You really didn't need to go with the most obvious reply to my statement, as well. Or, did you?


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

del said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Deep! I certainly hope you didn't strain your brain coming up with this reply.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



I've always considered you a nut... in a good way.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



Del has more brains in his thumb than you and LGS have in your craniums combined.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Your fantasies are quite irrelevant here.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



You haven't noticed it, but you're quite irrelevant here, aside from slapping you around.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


>


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Your posts have an eerily lame resemblance to a poster named Lumpy. 

Time to do the sock laundry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No a black family lives there. Nice people. The neighbor is a good person just a little misguided.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Again, why should anyone care?  

warrior seems to spend a lot of time obsessing about gays, which seems to include anyone who disagrees with his 16th century mindset.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Just had to see what he was saying and wondering why you were hiding it?


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Yeah, you haven't noticed it, but I didn't expect anything less than for someone who's clearly leftist to surmise I'm irrelevant. But, it isn't like it really matters to me whether I'm irrelevant to a leftist...though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



I guess so...  

So why does that have you upset?  If it doesn't effect you, why should you care?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Nov 3, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I'm lib with nutz and a job, so blow it out ur azz.



a public union job if at all.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Exactly...why should anyone care? So, why do pole smokers seem to harbor such an overwhelming need to flaunt their gayness, rather than keep it in their own bedroom? I mean, it's just like these movie stars who are gay. Every time we turn around the media is harping about some homo movie star coming out of the closet. Why should anyone care? Do we hear announcements from the media any time someone announces they're heterosexual? No. So, why do they feel such a need to tell us some stupid movie star is gay? And, why does the movie star have such an overwhelming need to let the media know about it, so the media can tell us about it? Why should anyone care?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Seeing someone flaunting abnormal shit makes me sick.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Like getting raped as a 12 year old?

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Did you get rapped when you were 12?


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



"Rapped"?

No, that's impossible.

But I recall your stories of sexual assault by some ladies when you were a young fella. Did you make yourself sick with such abnormalities?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Exactly...why should anyone care? So, why do pole smokers seem to harbor such an overwhelming need to flaunt their gayness, rather than keep it in their own bedroom? I mean, it's just like these movie stars who are gay. Every time we turn around the media is harping about some homo movie star coming out of the closet. Why should anyone care? Do we hear announcements from the media any time someone announces they're heterosexual? No. So, why do they feel such a need to tell us some stupid movie star is gay? And, why does the movie star have such an overwhelming need to let the media know about it, so the media can tell us about it? Why should anyone care?



Quick, make a list of all the actors who "came out of the closet"... 

Um.. there's Ellen. 

And , Um... Rosie O'Donnell

And George Takai... (who came out after anyone cared about _Star Trek _anymore.) 

And, ummmm... that's kind of it. 

In fact, I suspect most gay actors (and Talk Radio Hosts) keep their sexuality under wraps becuase they know that homophobes won't patronize their movies.  

Frankly, I don't care about the sexual orientation or the religion or even the political views of a movie star.  

Did I enjoy the movie he made. Only important thing. 

If he wants to talk about his love life or his political views or his special relationship with Space Lord Zenu, that's his thing.  I don't obsess. 

Not sure why you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why would you care?  

Frankly, there's a whole lot of shit I think is kind of bizarre. 

I don't understand guys who have foot fetishes...  Seriously. The foot is like the dirtiest part of the body, I really don't understand why guys like Dick Morris like to suck toes, but some guys are into that.  

My last boss was a gay woman.  Didn't realize it until I had worked for her for a year, and found out about it indirectly.  

Did it make a difference? Nope. She was a great professional who respected the work I did, and provided effective leadership of my team.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Why would I care when it makes me sick? I don't know maybe because it makes me sick.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



You said you were raped as a 12 year old.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Like interacial couples? Gays? Blacks? Asians? What?  But hey, god bless America righty?


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 3, 2012)

Dutch said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



and libs are always talking about teabagging


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No I didn't, could you stop being stupid for like, 5 minutes?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The dog in his picture is 12 years old? Shame on you, bigrebnc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> [
> 
> Why would I care when it makes me sick? I don't know maybe because it makes me sick.



A lot of things make me "sick". 

For instance, I can't stand the taste of brocolli.  Just don't like, it, don't want to eat it, and the scent of it makes me ill.  

But I don't spend time obsessing about it, thinking about it, or spending a lot of time wanting all Brocolli eaters condemned to an eternity of fire.... 

It's just something that I don't care for that other people enjoy. 

Doesn't make it bad or good, it's just a matter of preference. 

I have no desire to have sex with another dude.  Doesn't make it bad or wrong, just not my scene.  It has no impact on my life.  

Someone firing me in 2008 because I ran up too many medical bills in 2007, yeah, that effects my life. Makes me want to take medical decisions out of the hands of employers and give it to the people.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

aaronleland said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I thought he was the dog...


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Ohhhhh. In that case I have to apologize to bigrebnc. A dog with another dog isn't considered "legitimate rape".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Zoom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



dumb ass One of my aunts is black  you should know that by now.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.




More like he saw some of your Internet posts and feared for his safety...and your sanity.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 3, 2012)

Warbler knows about his orientation from personal experience....................

In fairness, he was just reciprocating Warbler's affection.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly...why should anyone care? So, why do pole smokers seem to harbor such an overwhelming need to flaunt their gayness, rather than keep it in their own bedroom? I mean, it's just like these movie stars who are gay. Every time we turn around the media is harping about some homo movie star coming out of the closet. Why should anyone care? Do we hear announcements from the media any time someone announces they're heterosexual? No. So, why do they feel such a need to tell us some stupid movie star is gay? And, why does the movie star have such an overwhelming need to let the media know about it, so the media can tell us about it? Why should anyone care?
> ...



And, ummm... that's kind of it? Really? LOL! You must not be exposed to the media very much and must rely almost solely on message boards and blogs for your information...huh?

Also, I don't give a rat's ass about one's love life or their special relationship with Space Lord Zenu and, he/she can keep it to his/herself. And, as far as their political views, I really don't quite care much about that...either. 

Lastly, I obsess because, again, they obsess over feeling an overwhelming need to tell us all about it, as if we somehow give a crap. Or, that if somehow, they tell us about it, it's going to change our views on the matter. If someone was to come out and say, "I'm heterosexual", most folks would simply say, "Who gives a shit?" But, somehow, homosexuals think that if they say, "I'm gay", this is supposed to mean something and everyone is supposed to clap their hands and give them the wave, as if they've accomplished some miraculous task. But, I say, "Who gives a shit? That's your business. Keep it in your own bedroom."


----------



## rdean (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



He's probably been threatened by people like you.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quick, make a list of all the actors who "came out of the closet"...



Was Neil Patrick Harris ever in? I supposed technically, he wasn't out as Doogie Howser, so there has to be a coming out somewhere along the line.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 3, 2012)

Clementine said:


> I am happy to report that most around here didn't bother putting Obama signs up in the first place.    The houses that had them in 2008 didn't show support this time.    Lots of Romney signs in northern Iowa and Minnesota.    Maybe change is in the air.



I have now seen a grand total of 3, yes 3 Obama/Biden yards signs in pa area (PA,w est of Philly).

I have seen hundreds of Romney/Ryan yard signs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 4, 2012)

So, Homophobia in a nutshell. 

1) "My Imaginary Friend in the Sky thinks it's bad."  

2) "I find it icky, in fact, so Icky that I will spend pages on a message board describing it graphically."


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Keep it in your own bedroom.



You first. How is your knowing I am gay letting "it" out of my bedroom. If you introduce me to your wife are you letting "it" out of the bedroom?


----------



## Samson (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it in your own bedroom.
> ...



Correct: You should declare your deviancy well in advance so we may ignore it.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Interesting..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og35U0d6WKY]Samuel L Jackson " WAKE THE FUCK UP " Barack Obama Ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it in your own bedroom.
> ...



Me first? I haven't told you my preferences now...have I? That's just up to you to guess. But, if you must know, I'm heterosexual. And, just like I said in another post, I'm sure, you're just simply thinking to yourself, "Who gives a shit?"...right? Do you care if I'm heterosexual? Would you want to be hearing about it on the news? Would you want to see me walking around parading a sign, announcing I'm a heterosexual? No, you would think to yourself, "Who cares? Keep it in your own bedroom"...right? And, don't tell me you wouldn't. Also, I wouldn't introduce you to my wife unless I knew you on a personal level and I wouldn't come out on some stupid media program introducing my wife to the world. Further, introducing one's wife doesn't necessarily mean one isn't gay either now...does it? And, lastly, besides, that's how you think it is one becomes aware of someone else being gay, that the homo introduces his/her partner? LOL!


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



Every time you introduce your spouse or significant other you are advertising you are heterosexual. Does that mean we all must jump to what you do in the bedroom as you obviously do when you find out someone is gay? Is your heterosexuality strictly reserved for what you do in the bedroom or does it include other people knowing you are part of a couple? Admit it, "keep it in the bedroom" really means "stay in the closet and lie about who you are".


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Really? Again, simply because a male may have a wife, this doesn't necessarily mean he's a heterosexual. Rock Hudson's wife was Phyllis Gates. But...guess what?



> Does that mean we all must jump to what you do in the bedroom as you obviously do when you find out someone is gay?



If I tell you I'm heterosexual? Uhmmmm...yeah. What you presume I am if I introduce you to my wife is up to you. If I introduce my wife to you, I'm announcing I have a wife, not that I'm heterosexual. But, if I announce to you that I'm heterosexual, as homos announce to us they're gay? Yeah, I would expect you "jump to what _ do in the bedroom".__




			Is your heterosexuality strictly reserved for what you do in the bedroom or does it include other people knowing you are part of a couple?
		
Click to expand...


My acknowledgement that I am a heterosexual is reserved for what I do in the bedroom. I don't need to advertise it. I don't need to tell people I'm heterosexual, as gays have to announce they're gay.
 



			Admit it, "keep it in the bedroom" really means "stay in the closet and lie about who you are".
		
Click to expand...


Okay, that will work. But, you don't necessarily have to "lie" about who you are. Just keep your mouth shut about who you are. No one cares who you are. You can keep that part of who you are in your own bedroom._


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...


_

Oh look, you're getting the point. We don't walk up to people and announce we are gay. We do the exact same things heterosexuals do, but are accused of "flaunting it" when we do. (Like introduce our life partners)_


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Warbler knows about his orientation from personal experience....................
> 
> In fairness, he was just reciprocating Warbler's affection.



It was probably just a moment of weakness for Warbler..


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 5, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Warbler knows about his orientation from personal experience....................
> ...



Again....


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 5, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


_

No, they just get on TV or other medium and announce they're gay or, join a parade and carry a big sign announcing they're gay. Hell, they even make a holiday out of it. Further, I never said someone who is gay introducing their life partners is "flaunting it". However, if for instance, someone who is gay introduces their life partner by saying, "Hello, this is my gay partner Bob"? Then, yeah, I guess that might be flaunting it. But, if they say "Hello, this is my partner Bob"...then, not so much. It's the emphasis on the "gay" part which might be construed as "flaunting it".
_


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...


_

So it's okay to BE gay, just not say the word gay. Uh huh, okay.

We wouldn't have to tell you we were gay if you didn't assume we were straight. That's the only time I've ever had to tell anyone.

And I don't know anyone introducing anyone as their gay anything._


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 5, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Has nothing to do with saying the word gay. Has to do with telling us you ARE gay. Don't care if you're gay and you can keep it to yourself.



> We wouldn't have to tell you we were gay if you didn't assume we were straight. That's the only time I've ever had to tell anyone.



I don't "assume" anything. In fact, in most instances, one doesn't need to assume you're straight if you're gay. Because, clearly, if you're gay, you're not straight. Gay folks are generally pretty easy to spot and no assumptions that they're straight need to be made. Liberace, for instance. No one _assumed_ he was straight.



> And I don't know anyone introducing anyone as their gay anything.



I didn't say you did know anyone introducing anyone as their gay anything. I said, "if for instance". That means it's a hypothetical situation.

And, now, with this, since I don't care if you're gay and it's really your business of which you should keep in your own bedroom, I'm through arguing this matter with you. I'm not interested in your gayness and it's none of my business. So, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



The point is that saying I am gay isn't taking anything out of the bedroom. That YOUR mind goes there is your hang-up, not "the gheys" problem.

No, I won't. If you ask about my husband, I'll tell you I'm gay. I'll continue to walk down the street holding my spouse's hand and I will continue to introduce her as my life partner. You'll have to deal.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 5, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Sure saying you're gay is taking it out of the bedroom and, you can deny it all you want but, doesn't change anything.



> No, I won't. If you ask about my husband, I'll tell you I'm gay. I'll continue to walk down the street holding my spouse's hand and I will continue to introduce her as my life partner. You'll have to deal.



If I ask about your "husband" ... you will continue to introduce "her" as your life partner? Wow, you really are confused...eh?

So now, I'm going to try it again. Since I don't  care if you're gay and it's really your business of which you should  keep in your own bedroom, I'm through arguing this matter with you. I'm  not interested in your gayness and it's none of my business. So, keep it  to yourself. And, the more you keep trying to press this issue on me will only go to demonstrate the correctness in my argument. I don't care if you're gay so, stop telling me about it and stop trying to persuade me to accept it. Otherwise, you're trying to flaunt it.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...




No, it is you who are confused. I don't tell people I'm gay unless they get nosy and ask about my husband. I am often asked questions like "what does your husband do", especially if I'm with my kids. It is then that I tell people I'm gay...essentially when the ASK. 

I don't have a husband, I have a female partner. Understand now?



> So now, I'm going to try it again. Since I don't  care if you're gay and it's really your business of which you should  keep in your own bedroom, I'm through arguing this matter with you. I'm  not interested in your gayness and it's none of my business. So, keep it  to yourself. And, the more you keep trying to press this issue on me will only go to demonstrate the correctness in my argument. I don't care if you're gay so, stop telling me about it and stop trying to persuade me to accept it. Otherwise, you're trying to flaunt it.



I don't take my sex life out of my bedroom. Being gay isn't a sex life, it is who I am, like being Irish. Do I have to stop going to St Patty's parades and flaunting my Irishness?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 5, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



You sound like such a great neighbor.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 5, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.


*
Does it strike anyone else as odd that the people who whine and bitch the most about gas prices are the same people that make fun of people for having fuel efficient vehicles?*


----------



## tjvh (Nov 5, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be a conservative nut job than a liberal with no nuts and no job.
> ...



They're not giving them away, but that *Taxpayer funded subsidy* for hybrid buzz cars sure does take the edge off the sticker price doesn't it. You failed.


----------



## tjvh (Nov 5, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...



It isn't about what car you drive, it's about energy independence... But you loons are too fucking dumb to figure it out. On a side note, you green energy flunkies look really gay putting around in your Smart cars.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2012)

tjvh said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



But the point is, we could become energy independent if we all drove fuel efficient cars. 

Forget about Priuses... If everyone drove a compact instead of an SUV, we invested more in public transportation, we probably produce enough oil now domestically to meet our own needs. 

The problem you TOOLS fail to realize that the oil companies are out to make a profit, not do what is best for the country.  They drill oil out of the ANWR, they'll sell it to the Japanese if they are willing to pay better than the going rate for it. 

We make up 4% of the world's population and consume 25% of the petroleum. That's the real problem.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been kinda shocked to see so many Romney signs and so few obama signs.  This is California after all.
> ...



How do you see "a desperate cry in the dark"?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



She's not mad. She's more of a taco kind of girl. That wished she had a sausage of her own.


----------



## del (Nov 6, 2012)

hey, warbs

how's the pole smoker?


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 6, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



You're just pissed it doesn't say 'Come over and get fisted, Warrior'...


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 6, 2012)

That queer rigged the voting machines with his queer magic. 

No no! It was the liberal queer media.

The NBPs intimidated people with their queerness.

Either way Warrior blames the queers.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 6, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Yep.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2012)

pole smokers- 2 /warrior -O


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2012)

You there Warrior?


----------



## konradv (Nov 8, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> You there Warrior?



Hiding in a closet is my guess.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 8, 2012)

konradv said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You there Warrior?
> ...



Probably the one with a glory hole.


----------



## del (Nov 8, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



nice avi, warbs

i guess your pussy ass won't be posting until the bets over

you really do suck 

asswipe


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Who said anything about your sex life?



> Being gay isn't a sex life, it is who I am, like being Irish. Do I have to stop going to St Patty's parades and flaunting my Irishness?



Just as long as you don't act gay, in that dress.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



If I was wearing a dress, idiot, you would assume I was straight. In your world "those women" (lesbians) don't wear dresses.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 13, 2012)

It's funny how pole smokers like Warrior, make a bet and lose, because they're morons, and sneak in as socks.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



You're the one with the gay avatar.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 13, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Did you ask for permission to suck your Prius diving neighbors cock?


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



No, if you were wearing a dress and clearly of the male species and, acting all flamboyant, I would assume no such thing.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



I'm not "of the male species" so your "point" (for lack of a better word) is moot.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Ah...I see. After going through this board, I noticed a response you made to me of which I missed in which you clarified that you're supposedly a female. And, in that case, you have no idea as to what, in my world, "those [so-called] women" do and don't wear. And, in actuality, generally, in a female homosexual relationship, there's the masculine figure and the feminine figure. Like, for instance, in Ellen DeGeneres' relationship, clearly, DeGeneres is the masculine figure and her partner is the feminine figure. So, yes, I would presume the feminine figure of the relationship would potentially wear a dress. I wouldn't necessarily expect DeGeneres to wear a dress but, I'm sure, it's possible, if she's dressing up for Halloween or something.

So, again, no, if you were wearing a dress, I would presume no such thing.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



You've got this all figured out, don't you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I'm kind of frightened he thinks Male is a species, actually.  

He also seems to fixate on the word "flamboyant" a lot.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqGtNMbdh2A&feature=related]Gaydar and Detecting Sexuality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Nov 13, 2012)

So wahrrior is going to wuss out and not post until his avie bet expires.

And he calls Prius owners cowards.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

bodecea said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Only in his own mind. Reality is completely different. 

I really love that I'm "supposedly female". No supposing about it...and I have the vagina & stretch marks to prove it. Decent sized knockers too


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

Ravi said:


> So wahrrior is going to wuss out and not post until his avie bet expires.
> 
> And he calls Prius owners cowards.



He calls everybody a coward. Classic projection.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 13, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So wahrrior is going to wuss out and not post until his avie bet expires.
> ...



If I call you both cowards....does that make me twice the coward than either of you?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2012)

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...





Ravi said:


> So wahrrior is going to wuss out and not post until his avie bet expires.
> 
> And he calls Prius owners cowards.



looks like Warbler is daving his way out of it. Sad.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



I'm kind of frightened you think I meant "male species" in a literal sense, rather than as a figure of speech.



> He also seems to fixate on the word "flamboyant" a lot.



Actually, I believe I've used the word "flamboyant" once. I think you just imagine I use it a lot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I think you've used it more than once, but I'm not enough of a masochist to go through this thread and review all of your sad homophobia.  

A figure of speech actually has to make sense, and requires an understanding of the definitions of words...


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



But he's reading every word...the chickenshit.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## del (Nov 13, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Nov 13, 2012)

del said:


> male species isn't a figure of speech.
> 
> you're a fuckwit.
> 
> have a pleasant evening, fuckwit



FFS, no kidding, eh?  

"Male" isn't a species like, say, "Mexican" is.  

Where do these guys come from?


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 13, 2012)

del said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## del (Nov 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > male species isn't a figure of speech.
> ...



canadia, most likely


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2012)

where oh where is wahrrior102?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> where oh where is wahrrior102?



Neg repping this thread...the pussy.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > where oh where is wahrrior102?
> ...



Shocking.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.



Warrior seems to know quite a bit about his neighbors sexuality - I suspect he must spend considerable time peeking in the windows of his neighbor's homes.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 14, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the queer sees the writing on the wall.
> ...



I'm thinking his voyerism is pretty much restricted to his gay neighbors.  THAT does not mean he is gay himself.  Honest!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2012)

He'd be cool IF he came outta the closet. Why does he stay "closeted"?  Otherwise he's a breeder poseur.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 14, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> He'd be cool IF he came outta the closet. Why does he stay "closeted"?  Otherwise he's a breeder poseur.



I think I can safely speak for Seawytch and myself.   We don't want him batting for our team.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2012)

where is sissy boi (Warbler)? He lurking?


----------



## Polk (Nov 14, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > He'd be cool IF he came outta the closet. Why does he stay "closeted"?  Otherwise he's a breeder poseur.
> ...



We don't want him either.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



*bump*

Priceless! End result, CO:

http://uselectionatlas.org/RESULTS/compare.php?year=2012&fips=8&f=1&off=0&elect=0&type=state

*Obama 51.45%*
Romney 46.09%
Margin: *Obama +5.36%*

BTW,  - in order of margin, CO was the tipping-point state in 2012, it brought Obama to 272, enough to win. Obama could have lost everything with a margin under +5 and still won the election...  Virginia (13), Ohio (18), Florida (29)...



Damn those invisible yard signs!!  Damn them, damn them, damn them all to HELL!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

Zander said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




*bump*

 [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]

They did. Exit polls prove it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

Zander said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...





 [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]

tsk, tsk..


California, 2008: Obama +24.02%
California, 2012: Obama +23.09%

swing: -0.93%


tsk, tsk.... must suck  to have been SOOOO wrong.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Zander


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 24, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



  I guess it's easy to get that second term when you lie and cheat your ass off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Hey!!








You're welcome!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfl55GgHr5E]"If you like your plan, you can keep your plan." - Barack Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



  Maybe at first yeah. Now...? I'm lovin it!!!
The fool made it certain that dems are going to be ousted all across America for the foreseeable future. Look how many dems are running from any connection with obammy and his magic medical show.
  Dems are fucked in the mid terms and the GOP could run Barney Fife in the presidential elections and still win.
  I should send obammy a thank you card.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, why don't you just go do that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  No need really..he already knows that he fucked his party and conservative will be forever grateful for his stupidity.

  But I'll go ahead and say it here for posterity's sake...

Thank you obammy for being an inept left wing moron.
We on the right will be forever grateful for your help in showing America what failed policies look like.


----------



## UJANGTEUING (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for the information friend


----------

